
Visual Studio Code Remote - chenzhekl
https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=ms-vscode-remote.vscode-remote-extensionpack
======
infogulch
This is awesome!

I wonder if it's possible to load _everything_ from the remote environment,
including extensions, themes, settings, etc. I didn't see anything about that
on the page.

This could be cool as a super easy way to make a very consistent portable
development environment across platforms. This could be very empowering for
classroom or casual learning environments where your users / students can just
connect from any platform, any computer, and everything is ready and waiting.
No environment setup, no OS issues, no platform-specific issues, no installing
dependencies, no problem supporting old / weak computers, no multiple
tutorials. It would also be _extremely_ portable, users could log in from
their personal laptop or desktop, shared computers, from their work computer,
or from a classroom computer and they would all load in exactly where they
left it on the last computer.

Something else that's interesting, and gets a little closer to that dream
above, is code server [1], which goes all the way to just embedding vscode in
it's entirety into a chrome web app hosted from a container running full
Ubuntu. The two approaches are somewhat converging, or are at least on a very
similar trajectory, it'll be interesting to watch as they mature.

[1]: [https://github.com/cdr/code-server](https://github.com/cdr/code-server)

------
iamnothere
FINALLY. This is great news. Now we won't have to mess around with Git Bash,
or MSYS, or VMs, or the other hacks people use to get a decent dev environment
set up.

I don't love developing on Windows but for some projects it's the only
reasonable option. This should make Windows+VSCode a decent place for getting
work done.

~~~
bpye
I'm honestly thrilled to be able to get rid of the crap solutions I've always
used with mounting a directory over ssh or smb. Especially when working with
limited resource devices.

Now, of course there is still going to be some limitation there as a
significant chunk of code would now be running on that device, something
potentially like a Raspberry Pi, but I suspect it's still a much better
experience.

(I work for Microsoft - not VSCode)

